# New game.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay I will start a new game my sister has this one on her board. You name some one famous and the next person has to think of some one with the same letter in the fist name that the first one had in their last name.

example........ Brad Pitt

answer Peter O'Toole.... the next person would have to come up with an O first name. It can be a writer or singer or politcal person.

Okay my first person is.......

John Lennon


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Katie Curric


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

John Grisham


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Gary Sinease (?sp)


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sam Elliot


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ewan McGregor


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

matthew maconahey


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Mark Wahlberg (sp?)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Willie Nelson


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Nelson Mandella


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Mike Tyson


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Tatum O'Neal

Stephanie


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

old dirty bastard lmao


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Bob Barker


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

bruce lee:cop:.........


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Lauren Holly


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Heath Ledger


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*game*

Heath Ledger- you got mine! I was too slow!
Lauren Becall


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Britney Spears


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Shawn Preston Federline!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Freddie Prinze Jr.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Paul Kariya (hockey player in case you don't know, lol)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Katherine Hepbern


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Conway Twitty


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Theodore Roosevelt..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ray Charles


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Chad Johnson


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Jared Leto


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Liam Nelson.....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Nicholas Cage


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Eric Johnson


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

John Edwards


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Edward Norton


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Newt Gingrich (sp?)


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Gary Oldman


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Orlando Bloom


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

brandon lee:angel:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Lee Harvey Oswald............................................slightly morbid


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

oscar de la hoya :hammer:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Hillary Duff


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

David Spade


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

sandra bullock!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bruce Lee (who's name isn't long enough for me to submit on its own. LOL)


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Leelee Sobeski


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sammy Hagar


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

harry s. truman.....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Tom Selleck


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

stewy griffin..............


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Grover Cleveland


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

charles manson........lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

YUK!!!!

Mauro Codussi


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

ceaser millan.....................


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

K.T. Lang.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Liv Tyler....


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Tori Spelling


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Suesan Day.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

David Caurso


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

alice cooper...............


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Whats with all the "C" names I'm running out.


Cameron Diaz


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol another "c"

dana carvey


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Carol Burnett


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Barbara Bush....


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Betty Ford.....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Fred Astaire


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Allen Alda


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Kate Bosworth


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

bernie mac:angel:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Martina McBride


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Mary Lou Retton


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Richard Adams.....


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Alyssa Milano


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Margrett Thatcher.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Tom Green......


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

:snow:greg fishel( lol the weather guy)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had to go and google a name that started with F.

Federico Faggin
Received a patent for a computer microprocessor chip called the Intel 4004. 

Sorry I know it is another "F" .


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Fred Durst........


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Donna Summer


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

summer sanders.....


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Seth Green


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

George Strait


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Salma Hayek


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

William H Macy


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Mother Teresa


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Tara Reid...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Richard Gere........


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Greer Garson.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Gary Shandling.........


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

steve carrell


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

steve harvey


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

hans solo lmao


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

damn these 'S's ' ...*laughs*

Steve Madden


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Mary Wells


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

walt disney

LOVE that place by the way! but i'm talkin bout the man..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Donnie Wahlberg


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

well, Nesone looks like it's just the two of us..*laughs*
William Shakespear


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Sean Penn...... (yup, everyone else has already started partyin' early)


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I'll play..... Pelé


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Peter Framton


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

Fonzworth Bentley


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Billy Bob Thorton.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

thomas jefferson


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

John F. Kennedy.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Keifer Sutherland


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Bob Hope

Stephanie


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Heather Locklear


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Diane Keaton...


----------

